# Er tech or EMT for Paramedic Program



## mediguy (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello, I was working at West Coast Ambulance average 15 hours a day for the first week. Expecting my first check to be pretty decent I looked forward to the long hours. The first paycheck turned out to be only $200 and when I asked them about possibly buying a calculator due to the person doing payroll unable to do simple addition, subtraction they told me that they don't pay overtime or double time for training... yeah I know ILLEGAL so I contacted the labor board and that's a whole different process. To the question I'm unemployed obviously and during my unemployment I got a redlight ticket and a speeding ticket all in the same month my only tickets ever just a string of bad luck. My goal is to join a paramedic program which of course EMT or ER tech experience is required. Does anyone know of a school that may not require EMT or ER tech experience? or anyone that's hiring in the antelope valley area that could work around my driving record possibly make me an attendant i'm not sure if i can work period?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 16, 2011)

Red light tickets/Photo enforcement tickets do not go on your driving record.  They are against the car only and they are mailed to the cars registered owner so that is why you probably got it.  Just pay it and don't worry about it.  If you are worried go to the DMV and get a copy of your driving record to see if it is clean or not.

Least that is the case in WA.

EDIT:  so I just realized you are in cali.... according to some website they can go on your record but that have to have a good photo of your face to be able to do so.  I would say get a copy of your driving record to see if it did get posted to  your record.


----------



## m0nster986 (Jun 16, 2011)

Let's hope he went to a renown EMT program... 

I heard NCTI does not require EMT experience. Good luck!


----------



## mike1390 (Jun 16, 2011)

Since my last post got deleted cause it was "rude" I'll try again. Please do not go to medic school with only a couple days experience on a IFT rig. You will be throwing your money away. Go appy at the 4 companies in LA that run 911 and get real experience. Or just go het another IFT job and get that 1000 hrs.


----------



## EMTJay (Jun 16, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> Since my last post got deleted cause it was "rude" I'll try again. Please do not go to medic school with only a couple days experience on a IFT rig. You will be throwing your money away. Go appy at the 4 companies in LA that run 911 and get real experience. Or just go het another IFT job and get that 1000 hrs.



I see nothing wrong with him going straight to medic school, thats if he's able to find a good medic program. Probably highly unlikely since most schools in CA want experience.  Find another IFT position, and get that experience.  Also, make sure you get your full hourly wage next time you do training.


----------



## mediguy (Jun 16, 2011)

good idea Mike, I'm not sure of the companies that work in L.A other than Bowers and West Coast in which I've already applied to both. If you could give me their names it would be much appreciated. Also does anyone know of an Ambulance company that offers the "Adopot a Medic program"? I am only familar with Hall but their hiring process is rather time consuming. I've been going through their hiring process of send/return emails for around 6 months...


----------



## LostViet408 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hall ambulance hiring process should take only 2 months Max, since I did got a job offer there but declined the next day due to other circumstances. Try checking on craigslist for job postings, that's the easiest way to see if any ambulance company is hiring EMT or not. Good luck!


----------



## Tommerag (Jun 16, 2011)

If you can get into a Medic school that isn't a "Medic Mill" go for your medic.


----------



## jon51 (Jun 17, 2011)

Although California in general has a horrible EMS reputation, most paramedic schools in california do require experience.  In southern california I cannot think of a well known or respected paramedic program that doesn't require experience.  Keep on bugging Hall's because the experience would be great and yes you can get sponsored into medic school if you give them two years as a medic.  Check out Antelope Ambulance, PRN, Bowers, and even Americare.  All have operations in the AV.  You can even commute down to the valley to get some BLS IFT experience.  Many companies in the valley will take someone who's willing to make 9 or 10 bucks an hour.  ER tech jobs are difficult in southern california because they pay much better than the BLS companies do.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 17, 2011)

*Apply in person.*

Or at least make phone calls, then apply in person.


----------



## eypeon (Jul 3, 2011)

mediguy said:


> Hello, I was working at West Coast Ambulance average 15 hours a day for the first week. Expecting my first check to be pretty decent I looked forward to the long hours. The first paycheck turned out to be only $200 and when I asked them about possibly buying a calculator due to the person doing payroll unable to do simple addition, subtraction they told me that they don't pay overtime or double time for training... yeah I know ILLEGAL so I contacted the labor board and that's a whole different process. To the question I'm unemployed obviously and during my unemployment I got a redlight ticket and a speeding ticket all in the same month my only tickets ever just a string of bad luck. My goal is to join a paramedic program which of course EMT or ER tech experience is required. Does anyone know of a school that may not require EMT or ER tech experience? or anyone that's hiring in the antelope valley area that could work around my driving record possibly make me an attendant i'm not sure if i can work period?



Woah what is this, when i worked at west coast. I started at 9. For your question, a lot of school do not require experience in the field rather they want you to take classes i.e ACLS and PALS before joining. Try UAV. They're expensive as heck but I've heard some good things about them.


----------



## eypeon (Jul 3, 2011)

jon51 said:


> Although California in general has a horrible EMS reputation, most paramedic schools in california do require experience.  In southern california I cannot think of a well known or respected paramedic program that doesn't require experience.  Keep on bugging Hall's because the experience would be great and yes you can get sponsored into medic school if you give them two years as a medic.  Check out Antelope Ambulance, PRN, Bowers, and even Americare.  All have operations in the AV.  You can even commute down to the valley to get some BLS IFT experience.  Many companies in the valley will take someone who's willing to make 9 or 10 bucks an hour.  ER tech jobs are difficult in southern california because they pay much better than the BLS companies do.



Americare is out in the AV?


----------



## jon51 (Jul 4, 2011)

They have a small station and run 1 or 2 units.  They have headquartes down south so it might take a while to get out to the AV.


----------



## RESQGUY (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey mediguy,

 That company that didn't pay for training wouldn't happen to be down in SD would it ?


----------

